# 303 Allis Chalmers Square Baler



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey fellas, can anyone tell me about a 303 Allis Chalmers square baler. I just bought one and don't know much about it. In my area, every one uses New Holland, Massey Ferguson, or IH. Are they good balers. What are they worth in the mid-south. Do I need to hang on to it, or sell it? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## J.Tyers (May 19, 2009)

*A-C 303 Square Baler*

Your 303 was made at the A-C Mold Works in North Wales UK. A-C bought out Jones Balers the original manufacturer and some years later disposed of their British agricultural line to JC Bamford of Uttoxeter, Staffordshire UK. Bamford wanted this good quality machine mainly to remove it from the market as it competed with their own square baler. I was a long serving employee of A-C and somewhere in my archives I have a 303 parts manual; must see if I can find it!


----------



## llreckow (Mar 3, 2011)

One of the best balers made.


----------

